# The Banyan, Key West



## gjaques (Aug 16, 2006)

Just recieved confirmation for unit 801 for next July 4th.  Anyone have a map of the resort or know where unit 801 is located?
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## JeffW (Aug 16, 2006)

It's at the corner of Eaton on Whitehead, 1st floor facing Eaton.  Ironically, we stayed in the same unit July 4th week this year!  Owner must deposit it every year.  

It's a 2 br, both bedrooms have full size beds (unfortunately, dresser, tv, nightstands, and a chair.  Main bedroom has a closet w/ safe, don't think the other bedroom goes.  Living room has a chair and sleeper-sofa, plus a 27" tv.  Round glass table seats for, plus two stools at a standalone island between the dining room and kitchen.  Bathroom is at the far end of the unit, but is a decent size, and has lots of hooks.

Any other questions just ask.

Jeff


----------



## The Conch Man (Aug 17, 2006)

gjaques said:
			
		

> Just recieved confirmation for unit 801 for next July 4th. Anyone have a map of the resort or know where unit 801 is located?
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg


 
There is a website for Banyon Resort ~~ http://www.banyanresort.com/tour.htm that might give you more heads-up usin there virtual tour ~~


----------



## JeffW (Aug 17, 2006)

The Conch Man said:
			
		

> There is a website for Banyon Resort ~~ http://www.banyanresort.com/tour.htm that might give you more heads-up usin there virtual tour ~~



I'll have to look thru it to see if 801 shown.

Note that this is the old, unofficial website.  There was a management shakeup last year, this site is still being run by the old GM.

The new website (though not nearly as descriptive) is http://www.thebanyanresort.com/

Jeff


----------



## Kal (Aug 17, 2006)

Go *here* for the resort layout diagram for the Banyan.  Unit 801 is actually outside the resort facing the corner of a major arterial and another busy street.


----------



## gjaques (Aug 19, 2006)

Kal.
Thanks much for your map of the resort.
Jeff, 
Thanks for your input.  I have read previous reveiws complaining about noise, did you find this to be a problem with unit 801?  I am not about to cancel as we really enjoyed our last visit to Key West, but any information about the resort or the unit in particular would be greatly appreciated.
Greg


----------



## JeffW (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm not sure how to answer that.  Literally 5' outside your front door puts you right on the corner of Eaton and Whitehead (both of which see a fair amount of pedestrian and automotive traffic), so I don't think it can help being louder compared to another unit that has a decent setback.  The house I live in now, as well as the one I grew up in, were on city streets, setback only 20' or so from the sidewalk, so I'm always used to some background noise.  In that sense, I didn't really notice 801 to excessively loud (unless you want to sleep during the day).

I'm not sure there's anywhere in Key West you can escape the sounds of roysters and chickens, especially in the morning. One could say that sort of adds to the charm of KW.

Unfortunately your really don't have much oppportunity to change room locations.  There are only 5 2br's at the Banyan.  4 are in the bldg your unit is in, 1 outer (faces Eaton), 1st floor, 1 outer & 2nd floor, 1 inner (faces courtyard) and 1st floor, 1 inner and 2nd floor, plus a separate 2br/2br unit (these 4 are 2br/1ba).  The inner units just from the view are a lot nicer, and I think it's unlikely (unless they are empty or going to renters) that you can switch from an outer to inner unit. 

There was nothing I found objectionable among the unit, location, amenities that would stop me from another exchange to the Banyan.  We have an exchange for Aug 2007 to KW, but to the Galleon this time (made about a year ago), and my wife was commenting this year how she'll sort of miss staying at the Banyan (we have stayed at the Galleon before).

Jeff


----------



## gjaques (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeff,
Thanks for your response.  Glad to hear that you had no difficulties or complaints about the unit itself.  I think my wife and I can deal fine with some street noise and don't plan on retiring early or sleeping late.
We stayed at the Galleon Aug 2005 and really enjoyed our first trip to Key West and our stay at the Galleon.  We're already looking forward to the trip next July.  Did you bother taking in the fireworks?  If so can you suggest a good location to view from?
We had our request in for an exchange looking only for resorts within walking distance of Mallory Square and Duval St  and recognize well the party nature of Key West.
By the way,  I could really go for a cheesesteak from Pat's or Jim's. Provolone hoagie is my favorite.  We have a son in pharmacy school in Phillie and I will not visit without getting my cheesesteak fix.
Greg


----------



## JeffW (Aug 20, 2006)

The Wyndham Casa Marina was selling admittance to their beach for $20 (included some beverages and snacks), or $100 for a full dinner and I think special seating.  We ended up driving on I guess US1 on the Atlantic Ocean (beach) side, and just pulled over.  If you don't have a car you can take a taxi and sit on the beach.  We had a pretty good view, plus there was some type of simulcast on the radio, so we heard it as well as saw it.  It lasted almost 40 minutes, a lot longer than I thought.  Afterwards we went to Mathison's (sp?) 4th of July ice cream (seemed appropriate).  

All in all a very good trip.  Next years is I think over Labor day, so probably back to hurricane watching.

Jeff


----------

